# Where to buy tooling?



## mitch6 (Mar 2, 2013)

I know there are several places listed in the machinist resource section on here, but I didn't see much on quality of these places? I am looking for somewhere with a large selection of high quality lathe tooling. Stuff like knurling tools, ball turning attachment, HSS toolbits, follow rest, etc. I just bought a South Bend Heavy 10, and there was not much tooling included with it. Not worried too much about the prices, I just want high quality stuff. Prefer USA made.


----------



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

mitch6 said:


> I know there are several places listed in the machinist resource section on here, but I didn't see much on quality of these places? I am looking for somewhere with a large selection of high quality lathe tooling. Stuff like knurling tools, ball turning attachment, HSS toolbits, follow rest, etc. I just bought a South Bend Heavy 10, and there was not much tooling included with it. Not worried too much about the prices, I just want high quality stuff. Prefer USA made.



Mitch, Jeff @ http://www.tools4cheap.net/ is a good guy and he usually inspects what he sells so it's not junk. I've bought from him for my Heavy 10 and it's all been good. He sells rests and other items for the Heavy 10 but I honestly don't know where most of it is made...I suspect Asia but I could be wrong. How high end do you want to go?


----------



## KMoffett (Mar 2, 2013)

Diamond?... Solid Carbide?...Cemented Carbide?...High Speed Steel?...Indexable?
The type of tooling depends a lot on what you will be turning...carbon steel?...stainless steel?...Titanium?...cast iron?...Aluminum?...plastics?
Then look for who has what.
MSC (http://www1.mscdirect.com/cgi/nnsrhm) will give you a wide variety of choices.


Ken


----------



## mitch6 (Mar 2, 2013)

High speed steel. I don't know much about tooling or machining, I'm just getting started. I plan to machine stainless, steel, brass and aluminum.


----------



## DMS (Mar 2, 2013)

Quality varies widely, it's not limited by vendor. In general, you are safe going with name-brands, but not always. Most of the larger catalog houses (KBC, Enco, MSC) list the country of origin on at least some of their goods, which I appreciate. Once you buy from them., they tend to send you catalogs every so often with specials, which is good for grabbing things you use often, and want to keep in stock. If you're just starting out and plan on using HSS (not a bad choice), I would recommend getting about a half dozen HSS blanks in the appropriate size for your lathe (I'm guessing 3/8", but not familiar enough with the SB to say for sure). Also make sure you have a bench grinder to sharpen them. If you still have the stock wheels on (unless they came with name brand wheels), remove those, and throw them in the trash, then get yourself a nice white or pink aluminum oxide wheel made for sharpening tool steel, and some means of dressing the wheel. Norton wheels are made in USA IIRC. I have Camel wheels (CGW), and have been pleased with them. I think they are Israeli.

If you go with us made HSS, you are only likely to find the "high end" HSS, like T15 or M42; both work great, but take forever to grind. I also recommend a dust mask, the grinding dust from cobalt is not great for your lungs. Be warned, this stuff takes a while to grind (longer than your standard M2). 

For anything on that machine other than cutters/tool holders/morse taper tooling, I think you're going to need to look on E-bay, though they are popular enough that there may be people selling aftermarket parts, somebody with more knowledge of the SB with undoubtedly chime in.


----------



## Splat (Mar 2, 2013)

FWIW, if you don't want to grind your own tooling right off the bat then look into AR Warner's HSS inserts and tools, or make or buy a tangential tool holder.


----------



## Halligan142 (Mar 2, 2013)

_*www.use-enco.com/ *_-  Have everything.  Lots of coupons for free shipping and 10% off certain dollar amounts.

_*www.mscdirect.com* -  _Industrial supplier.  Has everything.  Good place for bearings.  Price for average home user can be hit or miss.

*www.mcmaster.com/  - *Same as above.  I get my oils and cutting fluids alond with thrust bearings here.

*www.tools4cheap.net  -  *Reproduction Southbend parts (collet closer, nosepiece, thread dial etc.)  Along with imported toolholders, chucks and also more expensive American made equipment.

_*http://www.cdcotools.com/ -  *_Imported lathe equipment (QCTP, cutters, dial indicators, etc)  Got a decent quality machinist level from them and also cheapest I've found for AXAstyle toolholders.


----------



## mitch6 (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone! This site sure is friendly and helpful, I am so happy I found this amazing forum.


----------



## SE18 (Mar 7, 2013)

amazon, enco and sometimes craigslist (that way you can see it); eBay is usually pricey and sometimes they ask more than the original sticker price


----------



## Wheels17 (Mar 13, 2013)

One place I've had fantastic luck is at estate sales.  There's a website, http://www.estatesales.net/ , that you can customize to your area and watch for the sales. You get to look at everything, so you know what you're getting.  In some cases, they don't know what they have.   I picked up a complete 257B Starrett surface gage, in the original box, for $25.  A Fowler electronic digital 1" mic that had never been taken out of the plastic, $10.  A Harbor Freight (i know, I know) 6" too' grinder (the discontinued one) for $35.   A Sears rolling toolchest bottom for $10.  HSS tools, brazed carbide tools, files, v blocks, 123 blocks, planer gauge, end mills, drills, taps, an arbor press, etc...

Wait, why am I telling you guys this??


----------



## Taz (Mar 13, 2013)

Matt Lewis said:


> My main source - http://www.wttool.com/.  I always talk to Jodi.  Regards,  Matt



Same here, their stuff isn't nearly as Chinese as HF.  I'm lucky though, I live a mile away so I can touch before I buy.


----------

